# Lake Rockwell On Fire With Monster Crappie



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Had a couple fellow OGF'ers who have been following my posts the past few years and decided to give Lake Rockwell a try today. I'll let the pictures do all the talking. The 4 largest crappie weighed between 2lb 12 oz and 3lbs measuring between 17 1/2" and 18". Great job guys..........Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7231 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Those are huge!!


----------



## rah35000 (May 8, 2005)

wow very nice fish guys,congrats!!!where is lake rockwell located,did ya get em on shore or by boat?thanks in advanced


----------



## buffalo bob (Apr 16, 2012)

Those are great looking fish. What were they hitting and is Rockwell very accessible?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

OMG!!! Sweeeet!!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Holy Crappies! You're gonna be busy this week!


----------



## mattchaney (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Mark for all of the info you have given over the years. It was unbeleivable. A few of them will be mounted. It was by far the best crappie fishing we have experienced. Honestly that lake definately holds some state records in it.


----------



## mattchaney (May 31, 2008)

We were using minnows and bobbers mainly. Caught a few others on different presentaions.


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

So where is Lake Rockwell?


----------



## eviltodd (Oct 20, 2008)

Since when is Lake Rockwell open to fishing?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

eviltodd said:


> Since when is Lake Rockwell open to fishing?


Sheez! New in town? Get the "tank" out there and drop it in off the causeway!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Great pics and a great report! I cannot stop looking at those slobs! I'm sure your business will be doing very well this week, Mark.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Lake Rockwell is the Cuyahoga River,which was dammed up about 1916 and is owned and run by the Akron Watershed. There is no boat or shoreline access except for the causeway on RT 14 or the small bridge next to the waterplant on Ravenna Road. Coming from the north, Lake Rockwell is 6 miles East from the 80 turnpike or 8 miles north of the 76. Narrowing it down, it's 3 miles west of RT 44. My baitshop is 2 miles west of RT 44, only 1 mile East of Lake Rockwell ...................Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7231 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Holy smokes, those are some pigs !!! Are you sure you didn't just catch a mess of bass and splatter them with black paint to make them look like crappies? lol Fish like that only shows what a shame it is that Rockwell isn't open to boats. Of course if it were there probably wouldn't be that kind of fish in it for long. 

If I remember correctly they were going to open Rockwell to boats about 20 years ago. I remember driving on 14 and seeing no wake buoys out in the lake. So I am thinking they were maybe even going to allow boats with motors in it. I could be wrong though. You know how it is with aging....... the memory is one of the first things to go lol 

Great fish !!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Going to be interesting to see what kind of crowds will be there this week when I pass by. Probably need traffic control! LOL. I don't fish it but hopefully the crowds don't trash it and get it closed for the people that do.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Wow amazing!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Mark......After posting your opening pic's......(which by the way) are awesome.....the next event you'll experience......is going to be, A SHIFT IN THE GRAVITATIONAL ASPECT OF YOUR GEOLOGIC LOCATION....FROM THE WEIGHT SHIFT OF THE MASSES AS THEY EXIT THEIR REGULAR FAVORITE "FISHING HOLES" and desend on this location (LAKE ROCKWELL) in search of these monster crappie......that us old timers have know about their existence , at this location (since like forever)....Better hire more help...God Bless and best of luck to all the new-comers....This lake is loaded with these brutes....PS...What? No 4 pounders yet.....


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

The place already gets trashed enough as it is and already people are parking where it says NO PARKING so wouldnt surprise me to see the cops patroling the area more often. I was going down there a few times but dnt anymore because im tired of fishing with trash all over the place. Ive caught a few monster bass out of there but all the trash around kinda ruins it for me


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

When i fish somewhere and there is trash...i pick it up. Just because i didn't bring it doesn't mean i can't clean it up. Only takes a minute or two to make an area look better. Not saying you have to take it all, but if everyone that complained about trash in a spot either beat the tar out of a litterer or picked up a few pieces of trash, the world would be a better place.


----------



## mattchaney (May 31, 2008)

Bull you are exactly right. I am going to start taking trash bags with me to every place i go fishing because there are alot of places that are loaded with trash anymore. It only takes a few minutes of our time.


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice fish,but I bet they were not fishing legaly.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

bower112 said:


> Nice fish,but I bet they were not fishing legaly.


Is this necessary? I have seen the fish pulled on the causeway. Plus that lake is patrolled very heavily.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry, you just dont see fish like that at the two access spots being caught.I have fish them recently.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Only takes a few minutes to pick up the trash???? Have you been down there?? There is trash everywhere i flat out refuse to pick up after a bunch of lazy people who cant take out what they brought in. Its bad enough my tax dollars go to these lazy you know whats that probably dnt even have a job!!!! Im not gona pick up after them too its time they grow up!! Maybe if the cops start fining them for littering they'll either go away or start picking up there own trash!!! All it does let them know it doesnt matter if they litter somebody will pick up after them!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just what i wanna do when i go fishing on a nice day pick up empty colt 45 cans and nite crawler containers. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Racn, I understand how important our leisure time is. I'm not saying pick up trash for an hour, I'm saying take SOME with you. Just pick up what you are walking past anyway. Do it while you are sitting still and watching a bobber. Grab a few pieces on your way out. Adds some integrity and helps fix a problem, not just cry about it. Be part of the solution, not a noisy, whiny addition to the problem.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Noisy and whiny? Really? I dnt mind picking up a few pieces of trash when i see some but to watch these same people sit on there buts catch a bunch of white pearch several times a week and continually leave there trash with no regards to the property, the sport or to their fellow fisherman ticks me off and i just refuse to fish there anymore. Its not just the trash either they park as close as possible where its no parking cuz they are too lazy to even walk!!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

racn3636 said:


> Only takes a few minutes to pick up the trash???? Have you been down there?? There is trash everywhere i flat out refuse to pick up after a bunch of lazy people who cant take out what they brought in. Its bad enough my tax dollars go to these lazy you know whats that probably dnt even have a job!!!! Im not gona pick up after them too its time they grow up!! Maybe if the cops start fining them for littering they'll either go away or start picking up there own trash!!! All it does let them know it doesnt matter if they litter somebody will pick up after them!!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


and your just like the litter bugs out there. Your just as lazy as them for not picking a few things up around you! Why complain about the trash if you wont put no time in cleaning it. thats my 2 cents


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyway its nice to see people catching some nice fish out of that lake


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

bower112 said:


> sorry, you just dont see fish like that at the two access spots being caught.I have fish them recently.


Sorry to disappoint you, but fish like that have been caught out of Rockwell as long as I've been fishing it since the early 70's and am sure the generations before me as well. Are the fish there all the time? Nope, just like any other body of water. When you hit it at the right time it will be rewarding. But to expect this kind of results every time you go would not be very realistic. The thing that seperates Rockwell from other places is the lack of fishing pressure.Very rarely do I see anyone fishing off the causeway anymore............Mark


----------



## mattchaney (May 31, 2008)

The fish were caught legally trust me.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm convinced there is NO solution to the littering problem. Pick it up for them one day, they trash it again the next! Akron will put up a ten foot chain link fence up next to keep their water supply clean!! I prob have 10-15 good years left and I know I will NOT see it opened to fishing/boating(be great if I am wrong!) I do think one way to clean up our lakes(and streams) might be the use of prisoners utilized on a regular basis. Good enough for Arizona, good enough for Ohio.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thats exactly my point like cj says


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

c. j. stone said:


> I do think one way to clean up our lakes(and streams) might be the use of prisoners utilized on a regular basis. Good enough for Arizona, good enough for Ohio.


Exactly what I have been saying for a while. We spend tax money to house them in prison, why not make them work for it.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

racn3636 said:


> Noisy and whiny? Really? I dnt mind picking up a few pieces of trash when i see some but to watch these same people sit on there buts catch a bunch of white pearch several times a week and continually leave there trash with no regards to the property, the sport or to their fellow fisherman ticks me off and i just refuse to fish there anymore. Its not just the trash either they park as close as possible where its no parking cuz they are too lazy to even walk!!!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Then while you are watching them litter, call the sheriff. Write down their description and plate number. 

Commenting in a negative way to other people that probably feel the same way you do is just noise. Take steps to fix the problem.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have u ever fished at rockwell??? Seen all the trash??? I doubt it so why are you commenting on and trolling for an argument


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I first fished Lake Rockwell, about 25-26 years ago. there was trash there then. Guess what i did? I PICKED SOME OF IT UP!!! Help where you CAN, not only when it suits you or benefits you.

I'm really not trying to start an argument. I am trying to inform you of a better way to handle the frustration.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

The only reason i brought this up to begin with is because someone said they hope
The place doesnt get trashed and i commented that it allready is. Didnt want to go into some debate on who's responsibility it is to pick it up. Or that i should be some goody goody who should pick up after slobs and like i said before i have picked up trash on my way out of places and no just when im fishing but ill b darned if ill pick up After some lazzy slobs who dnt and never will appreciate it and will continue to do it just like the lazy bums who milk the welfare and unemployment and reap the benefits of my taxes from my working. Screw those lazzy pieces of crap im not doing anything more to make their life easy they can pick up their own trash or just fish in a dump i dnt care!! Next youll want me to catch the fish for them or by them a fish dinner!!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GotOne (Feb 20, 2012)

Definately some monsters ....they are in there.. right place right time is what its all about.

Thanks for taking pics tonight mark....glad I got a chance to show you those 2 tonight befote you closed up.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

I have a question ??? Where do you park there ?? It used to be posted NO PARKING


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

i would go everyday but its just to far away for me...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

As far as i know there is a field you can park in off of 14 just past rockwell towards ravenna


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

[QUOTE I do think one way to clean up our lakes(and streams) might be the use of prisoners utilized on a regular basis. Good enough for Arizona, good enough for Ohio.[/QUOTE]

I think exploiting our prisoners into cheap labor will not solve the trash problem. it was just last year that Ohio prisoners were found drinking on the job at Gov Strickland house, not to mention smuggling drugs back into the prison. 

A simple sign like this one might be a good start. As well as standing up to someone who litters

Who litters?

Ignorant, lazy, immature, cowards.

Who doesnt?

Intelligent, strong, courageous, leaders.

***

Put it in a trashcan! ( Retrieved from, http://www.guruhabits.com/littering.html)


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Regarding the garbage along the banks of lake Rockwell, yes, some of it is left there by the fishermen. Alot of it also comes from places upstream. What gets my ass burning is how can someone carry a full 12-pack down to the lake and are not able to carry the empty cans or bottles back to their vehicle? Here's another customer with a couple nice ones caught before the storm came yesterday afternoon..........Mark


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with you Mark, if you take bottles or cans down down, take it back home. I have been bringing along a garbage bag with me now. I couldn't believe the trash I was seeing out at WB so far this season. 

Nice crappies! I'll be down there soon!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Exploiting our prisoners into cheap labor?....... Guitar Man? The scariest part of your entire post is the thought that you may actually vote.

We are so screwed


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> Exploiting our prisoners into cheap labor?....... Guitar Man? The scariest part of your entire post is the thought that you may actually vote.
> 
> We are so screwed


i could say the same about you


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> Had a couple fellow OGF'ers who have been following my posts the past few years and decided to give Lake Rockwell a try today. I'll let the pictures do all the talking. The 4 largest crappie weighed between 2lb 12 oz and 3lbs measuring between 17 1/2" and 18". Great job guys..........Mark
> 
> Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
> 7231 ST RT 14
> ...


2-3 pounds?...YIKES!! Not every day you see numbers like that coming out of an Ohio lake. Congrat's!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Bassbme said:


> Exploiting our prisoners into cheap labor?....... Guitar Man? The scariest part of your entire post is the thought that you may actually vote.
> 
> We are so screwed


How do you figure using prisoners is cheap labor? It costs the city/state/or federal government to keep prisoners each and every day. If a work detail was set up, it would come with a cost in transportation, supervision (guards), and other misc. costs above and beyond what is normally paid to keep prisoners. BUT they would actually be used as an asset to society instead of just a drain or a liability. Heck some of the prisoners might realize they are a part of something bigger than just their struggle to do what THEY want, and this realization may cause them to strive towards a more community based lifestyle.

If everyone realized it's OUR world and not THEIR world it would probably be a better world.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

C'mon guys...really? prisoners...gov't...exploitation?

This thread was posted as a fishing report in a fishing report forum. Shake hands and take the politics offsite please!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

My post was in reply to the contents of Guitar Man's post..... he's is the one that thinks those poor prisoners would be being exploited........... not me. You may want to reread my post. And you're right Net........ my apologies.


----------



## GotOne (Feb 20, 2012)

Where has this post gone....let's all focus on what we enjoy and the monster once in a life time size crappie a few of us have had the change to bring in. 

If it wasnt for that storm i would of stayed out there longer mark...there were still a few folks there but i was getting out while the rain lightened up, lol.

Also, If you dont feel like picking up trash then dont....but don't add to the mess either.


----------



## Kazinova (Mar 23, 2012)

I need to get out there and and see what's going on with the big Crippie where is this lake at?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy CRAPPIE! Those are awesome. I would kill for just one of those on that stringer...


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Those are sick! Wow gota love an outing like that.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mgshehorn (Jun 21, 2008)

bower112 said:


> sorry, you just dont see fish like that at the two access spots being caught.I have fish them recently.


Been fishing that area since the early 70s when you could park on the causeway. Hundreds would be lined up, lanterns a blazing during the spring Crappie run. I disagree with your statement unequivocally. There have been numerous large Crappie taken off of RT 14 for years!


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

hey mark

just saw this... wow!! what slabs!!
nice pics of them crappie's, and of the shop!

looks great!


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Huntinbull said:


> Racn, I understand how important our leisure time is. I'm not saying pick up trash for an hour, I'm saying take SOME with you. Just pick up what you are walking past anyway. Do it while you are sitting still and watching a bobber. Grab a few pieces on your way out. Adds some integrity and helps fix a problem, not just cry about it. Be part of the solution, not a noisy, whiny addition to the problem.


Good post. My boys and I try and pick up a bit when we're fishing. We try to have a positive impact as well. It is frustrating seeing old fishing line, pop bottles, lure packages, etc. so I really do understand the frustration of it all, but I guess I don't see the point in complaining because it solves nothing.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

I know this thread is old but does anyone know if the parking field is still locked off?


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep still blocked off. Kinda glad it is.


----------



## OhioTifosi1 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have been to Rockwell on the south side by the Akron water plant, but where do people fish off of Route 14? Do people really stand on the bridge with cars flying by at 50+mph? I would like to get some action in on the north side this year, but I have never known how to go about it. Thanks!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, I'd forgotten how big the craps in those pictures were! Craps to die for! What you think, Chaunc!?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

It's been several years since the bridge was replaced and i have yet to fish it. 30 or so years ago I could get up under that bridge and fish the cement wall and pylings, also the entire causway was fishable. Not sure whats going on now other than having to be dropped off because of the no parking situation.


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

You can still fish the entire causeway and under the bridge if you can get someone to drop you off because there is no longer any parking due to the dirtbags trashing someones property.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Wow, I'd forgotten how big the craps in those pictures were! Craps to die for! What you think, Chaunc!?


Great fish for a private lake.


----------



## OhioTifosi1 (Dec 12, 2013)

racn3636 said:


> You can still fish the entire causeway and under the bridge if you can get someone to drop you off because there is no longer any parking due to the dirtbags trashing someones property.


Always someone ruining it for others.


----------

